# HELP ME! The birds keep eating all the dog food!



## xxxxxFrancisRoch (Apr 8, 2008)

My wife and I left our dog in the backyard while we went out of town for a long weekend. We bought a 5 gallon food and a 5 gallon water dispenser before we left so our dog would have plenty of food. 

The day after we left, a friend went to check on our dog and said the food was empty. 5 gallons, gone! I know our dog didn't eat it all because she's not a big eater. Our friend filled it with another 5 gallons. Upon our return, I discovered that not only was the feeder empty again, but the back porch was covered in bird feces. The birds ate most of 10 gallons of food. 

The logical solution is that our dog would chase the birds away. Well, that's not the case. She's not interested at all, and apparently the birds aren't afraid of her. The dog looked as if the birds pooed on her, so I assume they didn't leave her alone while she ate. 

Does anyone know how to keep the birds away? I don't care about humane/inhumane ways to do it, I just want them gone, never to return. Cats aren't really an option because I'm allergic. 

Any ideas?


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Don't leave food in the yard. Next time you go out of town, have that nice neighbor come over twice a day and feed the dog in the kitchen (or wherever you usually do it). The birds will be less likely to come around if they don't have the incentive of a good meal.


----------



## duck_girl (Jun 12, 2008)

How about a rocking scarecrow? it might work...


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree with FilleBelle. Did nobody come and walk your dog every day? Maybe they could walk her twice a day and feed her inside after the walk.

Or you could take your dog to a kennel or something? I know there are a lot of businesses that watch people's pets while they're on vacation.

My neighbors have a plastic owl that's head swivels in the wind. But it doesn't work very well. The birds wise up to it pretty quickly. And I'm sure if the birds aren't afraid of standing and pooping on your dog while it eats, they aren't going to be afraid of a plastic owl.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

You mention humane-inhumane, I guess you weren't worried about that at all leaving the dog for a long week-end. Absolutely mind-boggling. I'm going to leave this thread before I say something totally stupid. Have a good day.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

wvasko said:


> You mention humane-inhumane, I guess you weren't worried about that at all leaving the dog for a long week-end. Absolutely mind-boggling. I'm going to leave this thread before I say something totally stupid. Have a good day.


I'm right behind you W....


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

FrancisRoch said:


> My wife and I left our dog in the backyard while we went out of town for a long weekend. We bought a 5 gallon food and a 5 gallon water dispenser before we left so our dog would have plenty of food.
> 
> The day after we left, a friend went to check on our dog and said the food was empty. 5 gallons, gone! I know our dog didn't eat it all because she's not a big eater. Our friend filled it with another 5 gallons. Upon our return, I discovered that not only was the feeder empty again, but the back porch was covered in bird feces. The birds ate most of 10 gallons of food.
> 
> ...


can you spell K E N N E L

leaving your dog unattended outside for a weekend...... 

amazing.... inhumane.... and irresponsible..... 

thats all I have to say


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

My thoughts exactly! Who goes away and leaves their dog unattended outside for that length of time? Unbelievable!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I have to agree with the last 4 post, Get your dog to a kennel or have a friend come over and feed the dog 2 times a day.

By leaving the food out not only are you risking haveing the birds get the food, but raccoons (which can carry rabies), bears (depending on where you live), skunks, and so forth. Not a smart thing to do.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

If I were a bird and I saw a big bowl of food just sitting there, I would go for it too. Of course, you don't care how inhumanely or humanely the birds are killed, you leave your dog outside for a long weekend? How about asking a neighbour or friend to dog sit or taking your dog to a kennel? Or book a vacation where it's dog-friendly...


----------



## mbrant02 (Jul 8, 2012)

Wish I had an answer for you as I have the same question and also take heart in knowing leaving your pet unattanded for a weekend is completely humane. Some of these people on here are unreasonable in their beliefs.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

Kuma'sMom said:


> My thoughts exactly! Who goes away and leaves their dog unattended outside for that length of time? Unbelievable!


 My neighbors did this. Their dogs got bored and DUG their way out. It was when I saw the little one in the street almost get hit by a car when I realized that they had been outside for over 24hours.

I think that it's dangerous and wrong to keep your dog outside and unsupervised for ant extended period of time. What if a rabid animal gets in the yard? What if the weather changes for the worse? What if somebody tries to steal your dog?

There are other alternatives like pet boarding and in-home dog sitters.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

mbrant02 said:


> Wish I had an answer for you as I have the same question and also take heart in knowing leaving your pet unattanded for a weekend is completely humane. Some of these people on here are unreasonable in their beliefs.


 It is not unreasonable to believe that dogs need care and supervision. Your heart is wrong- or missing entirely.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Really, resurrect a 4-year-old thread to say that leaving a dog unattended for an entire weekend is super? Brill.


----------



## Gina_1978 (Jun 3, 2012)

I´m going to have to agree with everyone else..a long weekend alone can cause a dog to become desperate.Dogs are pack animals,they hate to be alone.He could have gotten himself hurt or killed in a desperate attempt to escape/find you :/ Anything could have happened.
You may think that you did a good thing by leaving a bunch of food and water,but to me,it´s a plain cruel thing to do  No company,no entertainment,no walks,no food (birds or what ever ate it..etc)...and the fact that you´re asking what you can do to prevent his food from disapeering_ again_ is just proof that your dog spends *way* too much time on his own on outside :/ The solution is simple - instead of leaving huge amounts of food outside,feed him/have him fed daily.

Personally,if you need a long term solution (you´re away alot,you just cant be bothered etc),then I´d find a new home for your dog with someone who has time to feed him,care for him and take care of his needs *daily*.


----------



## Gina_1978 (Jun 3, 2012)

Willowy said:


> Really, resurrect a 4-year-old thread to say that leaving a dog unattended for an entire weekend is super? Brill.


Who on EARTH digs up a 4 year old thread? Who´s doing this lately? Someone should go buy a book...reading pages and pages of forums...? Too much spare time me thinks lol.


----------



## mbrant02 (Jul 8, 2012)

Google brought me to this thread because I have this same question. It is apparent I will not find what I consider a reasonable answer. Long weekends aside, the crows eat her food throughout the day while my family is at work or school. I suppose having an animal outside while we are working is inhumane by your standards so nevermind. Great forum.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

mbrant02 said:


> Google brought me to this thread because I have this same question. It is apparent I will not find what I consider a reasonable answer. Long weekends aside, the crows eat her food throughout the day while my family is at work or school. I suppose having an animal outside while we are working is inhumane by your standards so nevermind. Great forum.


I feed my dogs two meals a day, in the house. Of course if you want to feed the crows, that's nice. If you don't want to feed them, you need to realize that you need a new plan.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

It's not leaving the animal outside that is the problem, although many, including me, would advise against it for a host of safety reasons. It's leaving the animal outside _over days with no direct care or supervision_ that is the problem.

If birds are eating the food, it seems a simple matter to feed the dog inside before you leave the house and when you come home vs. trying to feed it outside. Most people would agree that it's better to give the dog a window in which to eat vs. free feeding. Puts the dog on a regular schedule, makes bathroom habits more predictable, and is overall healthier for the dog, IMO.


----------



## Gina_1978 (Jun 3, 2012)

mashlee08 said:


> It's not just me that's noticed right, people ARE thread trolling. Noticed heaps of old ones pop up in the last week?


I´ve noticed it too,and it´s very anoying to be one of the people who awnsers a thread that was started by someone who never came back or who left years ago :/


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

A quick reminder, name calling is not allowed here. If you think someone is a troll or has multiple user IDs report it and move on. Closing this old thread so it can sink back to the bottom.


----------

